
Time Lapse Video of Construction of New MIT Media Lab - J3L2404
http://www.media.mit.edu/emvideo/thickbox/4185/512/313/field_video_source/labcast/E14_dayinlife
======
diN0bot
neat. taken from senior haus window? (if i'd made a time lapse you would have
seen 5 years of grass growing in the in-hold lot. almost forgot how time
marches forward, progress gets made and buildings spring up.)

------
clistctrl
Interesting, I walked pass that 100 times on my way to the CBC. Never realized
it was the new MIT media lab.

